# Should I risk more tests?



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

Ok so I took my budgie to the Avian Specialist at the University hospital in September

He was diagnosed with T cancer back in february

The specialist installed a deslorein implant which is like the lupron injections but it slowly releases in his body to supress the sertoli cell tumours and you do it about every 3-4 months when it wears off rather than an injection every 3 weeks

She couldn't do all the labs cos of how little blood you can take from a budgie, but her tests did show his liver was in bad condition so she recommended that I start giving him Milk Thistle which I am doing.

Overall he seems well now, his cere is back to blue and he is bugging me constantly xD

however she also recommended i do a complete blood cell count test, but the problem is that when she gave him anesthesia for the tests she did he almost died and he took a very unsual long time to come back to conciousness and i am scared if i go to do further tests he will die

so should i just maintain the course as it is or should i try more tests and risk having him possibly die?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like he has had a good response to the implant which is great. When I am faced with this type of situation I ask what will be gained by the tests, and how might it change treatment. You already know about the liver and the cancer and if there is an improvement in those areas and his quality of life is OK then if he were mine, I would be hesitant to stress him out with further testing as a bird with liver problems is a high stress risk.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody 100%!*


----------



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes thats how I feel thank you guys. He's doing much better now than before, in fact i'd say he is back to his old self xD


----------

